

Introduction to Statistical Thought - yarapavan
http://www.math.umass.edu/~lavine/Book/book.html

======
mtalantikite
Bill Meeks' "Fundamental Concepts of Math" course, also at UMass, was what got
me excited about math as an undergrad. I'd suggest reading his book if anyone
is looking for a good introduction to topics such as set theory, logic, group
theory, topology and metric spaces, etc:

<http://www.math.umass.edu/~bill/m300/nm300.pdf>

------
shrikant
Just thought I'd drop in a quick prop for this. As somewhat of a new entrant
into the open-source analytics arena, this is immensely helpful. Thanks!

~~~
steve19
If open source and stats is your thing, make sure you have a look at R.

<http://www.r-project.org/>

Google use it, Techcrunch use it (no really they do) and many, if not most,
academic statisticians.

~~~
shrikant
Thanks, had just started wetting my feet in R a couple of weeks back, and
while there are some pretty decent introductions out there, this has been the
first one I've come across that approaches both the subject matter and R from
a relative beginner's standpoint.

------
pospischil
Always enjoyed statistics (especially liked econometrics)...trying to figure
out how to get this book on my Kindle now. Anyone have ideas?

